
The Jobless Future (2011) - MarkMc
http://buzzmachine.com/2011/08/05/the-jobless-future/
======
MarkMc
Discussion from 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2851470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2851470)

